# Actuarial Job Opportunities



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay I currently reside in Jamaica and I am looking for job opportunities in the actuarial sector. I currently work in the Pensions sector in Jamaica but I notice that its a dying field in HKG so I am looking to work in Life Insurance. I am also willing to try financial jobs like enterprise risk management. Can anyone give me any pointers. I am on JobsDB but I have not found anything as yet.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

do you speak any cantonese and read and write chinese?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Unfortunately I only speak English


----------



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe try target the international companies considering you have some experience?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay thanks for the advice.


----------

